# I am thinking like a man and recovery is impossible



## SweetAndSour (Feb 25, 2012)

It is simple.

How recovery is possible when another man's D*** is in her orifices and she enjoys it.

This picture never goes away.

We are just weak suckers.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yep, "sucker" is what describes me too and alot of the BS here.

Enjoy the mind movies my friend. Too bad you and your wife are not together or you could be having some "hysterical bonding". The two of you could use it.


----------



## SweetAndSour (Feb 25, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Yep, "sucker" is what describes me too and alot of the BS here.
> 
> Enjoy the mind movies my friend. Too bad you and your wife are not together or you could be having some "hysterical bonding". The two of you could use it.


Well we are still together and she has a lot of hysterical bonding going on when I am bound by TAM lately.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I mean physically together. I thought you were in a different city from her.


----------



## SweetAndSour (Feb 25, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I mean physically together. I thought you were in a different city from her.


We are still together, Just had sex last night.

We are sharing the same bed for the last 13 years and I thought everything was OK. 5 months ago,she slipped, then I fall back hard, mind movies and everything is back, details are in my story.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh that's right! Damn, I was mistaking you for another poster!!!

Well, I do need to go back and read your thread. If I remember right your wife had two or three affairs spread out over the course of the first half of your marriage. Then she recently had an abortion without your knowledge. Man that has got to sting!


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> oh that's right! Damn, i was mistaking you for another poster!!!
> 
> Well, i do need to go back and read your thread. If i remember right your wife had two or three affairs spread out over the course of the first half of your marriage. Then she recently had an abortion without your knowledge. Man that has got to sting!


ouch!!!!


----------

